# Algae problems... Do I need to start it all over?



## goldfinger67 (May 18, 2009)

Hi all!

I have a big Algae problem... I can't seem to find a solution...

I've attached a few pictures for you to see...





I know I might have a problem due to the window in front of the tank, light might come in between 0900 and 1300...

So I shade the tank during the day... Lights are on from 1400 to 2300 => 9Hrs

I've heard abouth that Flourish Exel... would that help? Can anyone help me?? I've just put some new plants in which costed me quite a bit and would like to erradicate that before it attacks them...

Here my specs:

2x T5 @ 28W
Water temp: 27°C
CO2: DIY
Ferts: Dennerle System
KH=8
pH=8
NO2-=0ppm
PO4=0ppm


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You need about 20ppm of NO3 and 0.5ppm PO4 and CO2 around 30ppm.

Manually remove all of the algae you can and boil any rocks/ornaments and do a 50% water change and no iron until the algae is gone.

What about you Ca and Mg levels?

Check out this link: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/62516-method-controlled-imbalances-gda.html


----------



## goldfinger67 (May 18, 2009)

So it is GDA?? Right...



Newt said:


> You need about 20ppm of NO3 and 0.5ppm PO4 and CO2 around 30ppm.
> 
> Manually remove all of the algae you can and boil any rocks/ornaments and do a 50% water change and no iron until the algae is gone.
> 
> ...


About NO3 I need to test... I therefore need to buy a test... ) same for Ca and Mg... :/

I already tried to manually remove everything... it kind of help... but it seems like this thing is in the substrate... 

So I need to take that branch out... It took me ages to get it in... AAAAAhhh this thing is making me mad...

Thanks for the link.. I'll give a read.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Its hard to say. I could only get one picture to open up and that looked like hair or thread algae; maybe some type of cladophora.


----------



## jrb77 (Sep 9, 2008)

Think about decreasing your lighting also. How big is your tank?
Decrease duration / distance to top of tank along with clean up and stabilizing ferts/CO2


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

add a couple small plecos - plant heavily - use floaters - eventually the plants will out compete the algae - until then crank up the light , nutrients and c02 - those plecos will really clean up the green algae in a hurry


----------



## goldfinger67 (May 18, 2009)

surpera1 said:


> use floaters


What do you mean by floaters??


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

floating plants - describe your whole setup - and how long its been up


----------



## goldfinger67 (May 18, 2009)

Juwel Rio 125L - 33us Gallon I believe

Filtration = original filtration + Active peat + JBL clearmec (lowering PO4 and NO3)

It's been up since mid March - Started with few plants I had in another setup until Nitrit was low enough for fish.

2x T5 @ 28W
Water temp: 27°C
CO2: DIY
Ferts: Dennerle System
KH=8
pH=8
NO2-=0ppm
PO4=0ppm

Well I'm gonna buy some new plants as suggested, that was the plan anyway, but I can't find what I want!!

I've order 2 Farlowellas at LFS and I'm awaiting 3 Ancistrus Spec. + My 7 Amano Shrimps + My 10 otos, I believe that will help me out.

I've shortened the daylight period and will clean the whole thing up this WE.

Wait and see...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

goldfinger67 said:


> Filtration = original filtration + Active peat + JBL clearmec (lowering PO4 and NO3)


Why would you want to deny your palnts food?

You need to dose KNO3 to at least 15ppm and PO4 to 0.5ppm.

Your algae eaters will continue to have a food supply until this is corrected.

Good move on cutting the lighting duration.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i can tell you what works for me - eheim filter 5 coarse pads 1 fine , soil substrate , EI dosing , 4 1/2 WPG , diy co2 , powerhead diffuser - once you have a heavy plant load actively growing - they will consume the nutrients and choke out the algae by out competing it - the 2 plecos will clean up your tank in a hurry and they are always interesting to look at imo - i have to wade in and trim every 2 weeks


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

There is no out competing with EI dosing as nutruents are alway in abundance. The plecos probably wont eat the type of algae shown in the pictures.

So you have no efhi substrate of efhi mech in your ehiem?

Try the Method of Controlled Imbalances to get rid of your algae. It will be faster than PPS or EI and easier.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

uh - green algae ? i must disagree with that


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Shoulda read the article not just the thread title. Its a method for dealing with all algas. Its simple and effective. Better than buying a bunch of fish that wont eat claphora and pumping a bunch of nutrients in that arent needed.


----------



## goldfinger67 (May 18, 2009)

Well, I'm quite happy to report tha following a light cut off (about 3hours less), stopping ferts, and a couple of Ancistrus, my Algae problem just seems to disapear. At least it's not spreading anymore.

i shall report in a couple of weeks time.

REgards.


----------

